# Planning your move and driving from the UK to Portugal



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I am now planning my move. I have a Transit van and it's white and huge trailer and i will be driving over myself.

I went onto the French part of this Forum to ask about Tolls going through France. I received a reply with a link to the website run by the association for the Tolls in France.

If you put in your Start and Finish address it plans your route but also puts the Tolls price as you go along.

Well worth a look and then Bookmark the site so you can go back to it later.

Peter

ASFA - French Motorway companies association › ASFA


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Peter,
try ViaMichelin: Maps, route planner, route finder, UK maps, European maps, hotel booking, travel guides

you can plan your route, and it gives you, travel times, costs of fuel and tolls throughout europe.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Bubbles67 said:


> Hi Peter,
> try ViaMichelin: Maps, route planner, route finder, UK maps, European maps, hotel booking, travel guides
> 
> you can plan your route, and it gives you, travel times, costs of fuel and tolls throughout europe.


You beat me to it Bubbles. It also gives you bang up to date locations of speed cameras through France too. If you want to be good that is. :eyebrows:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> You beat me to it Bubbles. It also gives you bang up to date locations of speed cameras through France too. If you want to be good that is. :eyebrows:



And you need to be good!!! The fines are horrendous


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you thought of Brittany Ferries truckline from Plymouth. It looks expensive to start wit but once you start adding the cost of tolls and fuel through France and northern Spain you will be surprised at how little the difference is.

This service from Plymouth is only available for lorries and vans and trucks. NO CARS allowed.

The cost of tolls in Spain are about £20 alone and that is just for an car!! France overall is about £60 again for a car.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Have you thought of Brittany Ferries truckline from Plymouth. It looks expensive to start wit but once you start adding the cost of tolls and fuel through France and northern Spain you will be surprised at how little the difference is.
> 
> This service from Plymouth is only available for lorries and vans and trucks. NO CARS allowed.
> 
> The cost of tolls in Spain are about £20 alone and that is just for an car!! France overall is about £60 again for a car.


Thanks for that info Siobhanwf i will look into that right away.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Thanks for that info Siobhanwf i will look into that right away.
> 
> Peter



Might be able to get you a small discount. PM me your dates and I will have a look 

Brittany Ferries - Brittany Ferries ferry crossings and holidays to France and Spain

this is the freight ferry link


----------

